# Does the water trick really wash evaps away ?



## Sweetpanda87

Hello everyone!
I am wondering if putting a few drops of water on a dried test will truly wash an evap away. I have had a colored evap after 30 minutes, very convincing but it stayed. BFP or not ..? Is it accurate ?


----------



## JessaBear36

Honestly I wouldn't trust that. Not sure where they came up with the idea. Instead just watch your test in time frame . If pregnant line should show up then. I've seen ladies do that on a different site and they ended up being evaps that didnt wash away.
If unsure take another test.

Good luck❤


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just take another test hun. I wouldn't mess with them and I certainly wouldn't trust a test that's been tampered with. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would take another test. Good luck


----------



## Sweetpanda87

thank you I will retest. Just wondering if some ladies who have done it could help me out


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sweetpanda87 said:


> thank you I will retest. Just wondering if some ladies who have done it could help me out

 I haven't tried it, but hopefully someone will be able to help you out here :)


----------



## Sweetpanda87

Well I tested again and BFN ..?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sweetpanda87 said:


> Well I tested again and BFN ..?

I'm sorry hun :(.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about the bfn :hug:


----------



## Azasha

Give it a day or 2 dear to see if the lines get darker and the hcg double up.. I do have test in the past which when it dries, there are lines appearing but it was after the time frame. As the literature in the box said not to take the result after the time frame.. had few IC that does coloured evaps after time frame which end up being bfn on those cycles.

Sending huge :dust: to you!!​


----------

